# Нужна помощь в выборе баяна с русским звучанием



## Charles36 (17 Май 2013)

Пожалуйста, посоветуйте выбрать баян на ebay в районе ~$300. Мой сын очень любит баян, и хотелось бы купить что-то с русским звучанием. В Америке трудно купить баян и, судя по всему, только на ebay. Спасибо большое!


----------



## askurpela (17 Май 2013)

Ищите или "Этюд", или "Тульский" ("терка" в народе). Эти баяны достаточно хороши для своей цены. Недавно я видел на ибее "терку", посмотрите.
Китай или всякие "итальянские" русским звуком никогда не обладали.









Удачи!


----------



## Charles36 (17 Май 2013)

Спасибо огромное за совет и фотографии! Будем ориентироваться на эти модели.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (17 Май 2013)

Здравствуйте.

Отправил Вам личное сообщение. У меня есть пара русских баянов, которые могут подойти Вашему сыну. Где Вы живёте? Если интересует, то можно обсудить по телефону. Проверьте Вашу эл. почту.


----------



## Charles36 (18 Май 2013)

Здравствуйте Sergey,
Спасибо. Я тоже отправила вам сообщение. Если возможно, то хотелось бы сначала узнать некоторую ключевую информацию об этой паре баянов: кто производитель, какая модель, кол. голосов и т.д. Может, по электронной почте или веб сайте (как вам удобно), а остальные детали, конечно, можно и по телефону. Мы живём в Массачусетсе. Еще раз спасибо!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (18 Май 2013)

Приветствую ешё раз и благодарю за интерес к баянам. Краткую информацию о баянах которые есть в наличии отправил на Вашу почту.


----------



## vladimirkuralin (21 Май 2013)

Послал Вам сообщение с предложением. Если оно Вам интересно, пришлю фотографии. С Уважением Куралин Владимир Алексеевич.


----------

